

Ask HN: Open source Flickr/FB Album alternative? - anujkk

I need your suggestions in finding a good open source web application that lets me host my pictures on my own server. It should be similar to Flickr/Facebook Album in functionality. I don't want to host my pictures on 3rd party sites due to some privacy issues.
======
retroafroman
This one sprang up as a direct result of Flickr privacy/censorship issues:
<http://fffff.at/fuckflickr-info/>

------
wmf
<http://theopenphotoproject.org/>

<http://gallery.menalto.com/>

